# Name this deer stand



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I bought a ladder deer stand last year from Menards and would like to buy a gunrest for it. But I don't know the brand name of it.

Does anyone on here know the brand name of the deers stands at Menards?


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

There are a few different names.

1. Trail Breaker
2. Double Vision
3. Lancer

Those are the only ones that I can remember. There probably are more.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Do you know the name brand, those sound like models.

Love your AV by the way.

:beer:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

betcha thems plastic.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

You are right, those are models. The brand that Menards sells are Timber Strike. Below is the list of the models. Hope it helps out.

Timber Strike® Treestands available from Menards®:

The Tomcat (175-8640) 
The Hot Foot (175-8660) 
The BearCat (175-8645) 
The Command Tower (175-8730) 
The BearCat XL(175-8650) 
Command Tower Enclosure Kit (MBDTTK-100) 
The Lancer Extreme (175-8685) 
The Ladder & Tree Stand Roof Top (175-8810) 
4' Extension (175-8710) 
The Double Vision (175-8690) 
The Top Gun (MBDL-100) 
The Double Vision Extreme (175-8700) 
The Prowler (175-8680) 
Ice Bandit 2 Man Fishing Shelter (175-8500)


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

stoeger said:


> You are right, those are models. The brand that Menards sells are Timber Strike. Below is the list of the models. Hope it helps out.
> 
> Timber Strike® Treestands available from Menards®:
> 
> ...


Dude, you are the man.

Thanks.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

No problem :beer:


----------

